
Twitter: Who are these men are in this picture and how are they in my tweet? - fortran77
https://twitter.com/capetownbrown/status/1173756778531708928
======
DHPersonal
KellyM > Maybe one has nothing to do with the other but it’s unsettling that
this has happened when tweeting photos of bath time.

Ryan Dalton > RIIIIIIGHT!

Twitter seems to encourage this reactionary, fearful behavior. What would be
more likely to cause this photo to appear: a technical glitch or a malicious
act?

~~~
not_a_cop75
Twitter is the Jerry Springer of the internet.

------
supernintendo
Good luck getting through to Twitter’s useless “support team”. I’ve been
locked out of my account for four years and it’s pretty much impossible to get
the attention of anyone over there.

------
nanomonkey
Hash collision?

~~~
capableweb
For sure a hash collision in their content-addressed storage system for
images. Probably they take a thumbnail of the image and pass it to a md5
function or something instead of truly making sure there are no duplicate IDs.

~~~
OJFord
But why not include the timestamp? How many image uploads can Twitter have
within whatever resolution time you'd use? I wouldn't have thought it was
_that_ many.

~~~
capableweb
Including the timestamp defeats the content-addressing. You want to not having
to store two duplicate images if they are uploaded at different times.

------
Konnstann
4chan has an issue where if two posts are made at the exact same time, the
photos attached are swapped, which makes for some funny posts. Not sure if the
two problems are related, but if they find the men in the photo, I wonder if
they posted a picture of a doll.

------
silverfox17
This is pretty neat - just tried from two separate networks, got two separate
results.

------
wtdata
The most interesting part of this tweet, is that when faced with a situation
that you have to decide if it was technical glitch or the Illuminati, people
just go on and believe it was the Illuminati.

